# Rock Prodigy



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone have any experience with Rock Prodigy ? Looks very similar to Rocksmith .

Rock Prodigy - Learn guitar technique, chords, songs, scales, and more | Rock Prodigy

If I'm not allowed to add link, please edit out or let me know and I'll delete.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I was contacted by them 2 years ago, just as they got started. They wanted me to review their app. As a guitar teacher, I find that these type of solutions rarely offer any advantage for learning to be a good guitarist. I am sure there's some learning happening in terms of dexterity and whatnot, but to me, this seems more like a game.


----------



## Rock Prodigy (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Maverick, 

This is one of the guitar instructors at Rock Prodigy and our guitar courses are designed to help beginner players learn fast and have fun. I'd say we are more about teaching guitar skills than learning specific songs. Please let me know if you have any questions! [email protected]


----------



## Rock Prodigy (Mar 29, 2013)

Many Rock Prodigy students also mention that they play Rocksmith. You can connect with some of our students on our Facebook page if you want to get their take on it!


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Rock Prodigy said:


> Many Rock Prodigy students also mention that they play Rocksmith. You can connect with some of our students on our Facebook page if you want to get their take on it!



Will do.
Any forum discounts for the PC besides what Fender offers ?


----------



## Rock Prodigy (Mar 29, 2013)

*Fender Discount*



Maverick said:


> Will do.
> Any forum discounts for the PC besides what Fender offers ?


The current Fender promotion is available to anyone. There are two package deals both at 70% off.


----------

